# au moment favorable - équivalent familier



## Gemmenita

Bonjour tout le monde,

- Un lion guette sa proie et finalement l'attaque _au moment favorable_ (!).
- Les flics qui savent déjà que le cambrioleur est dans la maison, guettent à la porte pour pénétrer finalement _au moment favorable_ (!).
- Le détective secret guette le criminel dans la banque et l'arrête _au moment favorable_ (!).

Dans mes exemples, comment on dit ' au moment favorable' en langage familier voire argot ? Ou quelle en est l'expression ? (= Le moment où normalement le malfaiteur ou la proie est distrait et a la tête ailleurs et que les sujets de mes phrases en profitent pour les surprendre et pour entrer en action.)


Merci beaucoup d'avance.


----------



## Yendred

Par exemple :
_(pile) au bon moment
avec le bon timing _(anglicisme)


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

"au moment favorable" ne constituerait ni du langage familier, ni de l'argot : c'est seulement du français courant ; "de bon aloi", diraient même certains !

Je ne vois d'ailleurs pas d'expression argotique qui serait équivalente. Je pensais à _"au débotté"_, mais ce n'est pas argotique et cela signifie plus "à l'improviste" que "au moment favorable" (même si les deux peuvent sans doute être considérés comme synonymes).


----------



## Gemmenita

Merci beaucoup, _Yendred _et sn_arkhunter _mais je me demande si vos propositions marcheraient dans mes exemples ! 🤔


----------



## volo

Bonjour Gemmenita ! 😊

Il y a des gens que je connais qui disent "pile-poil" quand quelque chose arrive juste au bon moment.
Mais il se peut que ce soit régional.


----------



## Yendred

volo said:


> pile-poil


On dit ça au Québec aussi ? C'est courant en France aussi, mais c'est nécessaire de préciser pile-poil quoi, par exemple :
_pile-poil au bon moment_
C'est une expression familière.


----------



## Gemmenita

volo said:


> Bonjour Gemmenita ! 😊
> 
> Il y a des gens que je connais qui disent "pile-poil" quand quelque chose arrive juste au bon moment.
> Mais il se peut que ce soit régional.


Bonjouuur, _volo. 😊😃_
Et merci beaucoup.

(Je croyais que les expressions avec 'pile' et ses dérivés conviendraient plutôt dans les expressions comme tomber/ arriver bien/pile.)


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Bonsoir Gemmenita,

tout d'abord, à côté de « au moment favorable », tu as - en langage standard et même soigné - « au moment propice », qui fonctionne bien avec tes trois exemples.

Cela dit, il est exact qu'il y a peu d'expressions argotiques pour rendre cette idée : il ne m'en vient pas à l'esprit. Le _*pile-poil au bon moment*_ de Yendred est le seul candidat pour le moment et, comme il le précise, ce n'est pas de l'argot mais du familier.
Il existe des termes argotiques pour désigner le temps et sa mesure (carats, plombe, broquille, tocante...) mais pas pour préciser qu'on est à l'heure ou "au bon moment".

Désolé...


----------



## Gemmenita

Bonjour _Piotr,_

Oh, c'est déjà très bien les expressions que vous venez de dire et elles m'ont dépannée.    

En fait, puisque dans ma langue, il existait une expression pour 'au moment favorable' dans mes contextes, j'ai pensé à son équivalent français, en tout cas, ça tombe bien car grâce à ce fil  et ses intervenants, j'ai connu de nombreuses expressions utiles.


Merci énormément, _Piotr _et_ tout le monde_.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

> grâce à ce fil et ses intervenants, j'ai connu de nombreuses expressions utiles.



Une petite dernière pour la route : après « au moment favorable / au moment propice », il y a « au moment opportun », et c'est peut-être la meilleure.


----------



## DEHER

PROPICE 

😉


----------



## Maître Capello

_Au bon moment_, _au moment propice_ et _au moment opportun_ sont de bons équivalents de _au moment favorable_, mais aucun n'est familier et encore moins argotique.



Yendred said:


> (pile) au bon moment





volo said:


> Il y a des gens que je connais qui disent "pile-poil" quand quelque chose arrive juste au bon moment.






Yendred said:


> C'est courant en France aussi, mais c'est nécessaire de préciser pile-poil quoi


L'ellipse est pour moi envisageable, même si spontanément je rajouterais aussi _au bon moment_ ou autre équivalent. Cette expression signifie en effet seulement _exactement, précisément_ sans qu'il soit nécessairement question de temps – il peut aussi s'agir d'espace.


----------



## Yendred

DEHER said:


> PROPICE


Oui "au moment propice" est une expression qui s'adapte très bien à ce contexte, mais elle n'est pas familière.


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

A toutes les expressions précédentes j'ajouterai " à point nommé "    qui pourrait convenir dans les trois phrases, sans pour autant avoir un caractère familier.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Certes, nous ne répondons pas à la question de Gemmenita.

La seule expression familière qui me vienne à l'esprit est : « quand faut y aller, faut y aller », encore que cette expression signale plutôt une obligation qu'une opportunité.


----------



## snarkhunter

Je viens de penser à l'expression "à pic", mais je pense qu'elle ne s'emploie guère qu'avec le verbe "tomber", ce qui ne répondrait donc pas davantage à la demande initiale.

Et je viens aussi de consulter le "Dictionnaire San-Antonio", mais il ne comprend malheureusement qu'un seul index (... _san-antoniesque / français_ !) et je ne me sens pas de parcourir cet épais volume en totalité avec le mince espoir d'y découvrir quelque chose qui conviendrait.


----------



## Gemmenita

C'est chouette, tout ce que vous venez de dire, mes chers coforistes. 😍👍



Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> Certes, nous ne répondons pas à la question de Gemmenita.


Oh, pas de soucis, cher _Piotr_, Merci de votre attention, mais rassurez-vous, tous les équivalents dans ce fil ne serait-ce que non familiers me sont également très utiles et m'intéressent plus que cette formule banale de 'au moment favorable'. 😉

Merci infiniment tout le monde.😊


----------

